# net framework please set registry key



## Orfcompany (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello, I have a new computer and a windows 10 system. I cannot use some disks with information. for example, cd disks with information from the Kaiser medicine. The information does not open and shows me «net framework please set registry key». I called Kaiser soft support. I was immediately asked my «windows 10 system»? I was told that this is a windows 10 problem! that a lot of people have this problem. that theirs information discs work on windows 7 and xp. I read the forums and indeed many people have such a problem with windows 10. why is this problem still not solved ?? Why such a system that works so badly! I checked the «root,framework» everything is set up correctly.
how do i open information in windows 10 system ??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows *key*+R* in the _Run_ Box type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. 
On the Left panel, clic*k Turn Windows Features on or off*
Put a check in the box for* .NetFramework 3.5 Net 2.0 3.0* Click *OK* to install. 
If they were already checked, then try this: https://www.download3k.com/articles...l-location-error-on-a-64-bit-Windows-PC-01947


----------



## Orfcompany (Feb 13, 2019)

spunk.funk said:


> Press the *Windows *key*+R* in the _Run_ Box type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter.
> On the Left panel, clic*k Turn Windows Features on or off*
> Put a check in the box for* .NetFramework 3.5 Net 2.0 3.0* Click *OK* to install.
> If they were already checked, then try this: https://www.download3k.com/articles...l-location-error-on-a-64-bit-Windows-PC-01947



thank you, but I already did it all. did not help.
I wrote in my first post that I checked it all installed correctly.
InstallRoot
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Right click on the program's .exe file, or installation file.
Click on Properties.
Click on the Compatibility tab.
Check the Run this program in compatibility mode for windows 7 click apply.

try running the program.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> https://www.download3k.com/articles...l-location-error-on-a-64-bit-Windows-PC-01947


Did you edit the Registry Key as outlined in the link in post #3 and above?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.



Orfcompany said:


> I read the forums and indeed many people have such a problem with windows 10. why is this problem still not solved ??


You do realise, this is not a 'Microsoft Support' site?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, actually that is the windows default setting for this reg key, I suspect the programs developer has stuffed up, it is not a win 10 issue. One other likely possibility is you also have stuffed up, McAfee is a disaster on win 10, why anyone would use a program that is worse then the problems it purports to prevent, is beyond me. Get rid of it, use their uninstall util, to be properly rid of it. Windows defender is the best security suite available for win 10 users, most of us only use this.


----------



## Orfcompany (Feb 13, 2019)

spunk.funk said:


> Did you edit the Registry Key as outlined in the link in post #3 and above?


i don't have problems with 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\.NETFramework
InstallRoot=C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\

AND

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework
InstallRoot=C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\


----------

